
The Weather Channel on Microsoft Surface - Flemlord
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/surface/archive/2010/07/19/the-weather-channel-on-microsoft-surface.aspx
======
koblas
Noticed there was a bit of lag between any operation... Anybody have an idea
if it was a platform issue or a data fetching issue?

~~~
clistctrl
I can't confirm its a platform issue, but I will provide you my experience
using the surface I felt leg for many parts of the application.

------
fondue
Is it just me or does it seem like this is a hammer looking for a nail?

